

Anatomy of an Ikea product: "When we decide about a product, we always start with the price" - chaostheory
http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9923315-1.html

======
dbreunig
During stakeholder interviews, I once toured a Lego design facility. The two
sound very similar, starting with consumer realities (need, valued attributes,
budget) to produce something ultimately creative.

~~~
tokipin
not exactly related, but i always thought legos were really expensive

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
They always have been expensive. In my experience they're also worth it. Very
high quality parts and they do wonders for encouraging imagination and
creative exploration.

I still have all of my classic Lego sets from when I was a kid :)

------
jamiequint
the book "Blue Ocean Strategy" talks about this design philosophy a bit.
"price minus costing" instead of "cost plus pricing" Meaning start with the
price and see if its a viable product to build at that price, instead of build
the product and mark it up to get the final price. Interesting example.

------
chaostheory
i couldn't help but think of DHH's / 37 Signal's philosophy of working within
realistic constraints when I read this article

~~~
axod
IKEA to other furniture maker: "Hey!!! We made a table first! You copied our
idea. Ours has 4 legs as well. Yours is exactly the same. Take it down now."

Huddlechat was kinda cool I thought :/

~~~
babyshake
Oh man.

